# How do i find what ports are being used in 10.4



## Moderith (Dec 14, 2007)

I need to know how to tell what Ports are being used on a G5. I recently bought a copy of Apple's Remote Desktop to administer the macs here in the building. I ran into a few problems with Vine VNC server running on port 5900 the same port that Remote Desktop must use. I changed the port of vine to 5901 and everything seems to work fine, but 1 of the macs is doing the same thing as the macs running Vine. this leads me to believe that port 5900 is in use and I need to be able to confirm this and if possible find out what is using it.

I'm the type of person who usually answers these types of questions and not the type to ask them, but this one has got me stumped.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

A geeky Unix way of doing things would be to use netstat in a terminal, but Mac OS X has a great program called Network Utility. If you're at that specific machine you can run Network Utility, go to the *Info* tab to check what the IP address is (if you don't know it from some other means), then go to the *Port Scan* tab. You can enter the IP of the computer in question and the range of ports you wish to test (or check all of them if you wish, but that takes a little more time). The port scan could be done from another machine, but I figure it's easier if you don't know what the machine's IP address is.


----------



## Moderith (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you that was helpful.


----------

